# Worried about my 8 week old Border Collie



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello!
I just got a little Border Collie puppy (Shamaya, Female, 8 weeks. Born 6th October 2012) on saturday and I'm a little worried about her eating.
I bought her from a breeder, and she was on the BARF (Raw food, mostly chicken carcases) diet. When she came home I gave her a leg and wing like the breeder suggested (He pre-packed me a weeks worth of food) But she didn't touch it. I tried her again on it in the morning but she again wouldn't go for it, so I gave her half of a tin of Pedegree puppy food (Tinned, chicken and rice) she only had a few mouthfulls of this.
Through out the whole day this is pretty much all she ate, but she did have some dry food and half of a chicken leg. Is this enough? I would say she had less than a table spoon of wet food, same with the dry. Because I was worried I gave her some meat balls and she gobbled them up quickly. 
I have no idea what I should do. This is the first time I have had a puppy, and I'm worried for she is so young.
It's monday today and she has had two mouthfulls of wet food, probably a table spoon of dry, a small nibble on a chicken leg, ignored her wing, and a small bit of Pork from my dinner.

Is this enough? On the pedegree packet it says a puppy of 2 months should be eating 2 tins a day. She is eating no where near this amount. Does any one else have any suggestions?
Sorry for the bit of a rant.. Just really worried about her.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use Pedigree dog food - it's full of rubbish. 

If you aren't sure about feeding raw I would read up on it and perhaps switch to a good quality commercial food for now.

Wainwrights Trays (from Pets At Home) are a good value and good quality commercial dog food. Pets at Home do usually sell some raw minces but when feeding raw it's important to get the balance of bone, meat etc just right. As you sound so unsure I'd probably go with commercial food for now - perhaps with some raw bones as a teething treat. Then look into raw and take it from there. Other good quality wet foods that are readily available include Naturediet, Nature's Harvest and Nature's Menu. 

Pedigree is about as far from raw as you can get quality-wise so that could be causing him tummy problems.

ETA: There are a number of useful 'stickys' at the top of this forum including one on raw feeding and a 'dry food index' and a 'wet food index' which gives you information on which foods are good quality and which aren't. Many commercial dog foods have very low percentages of meat and are full of grains, colours and other nasties so it's worth looking into feeding a good quality food. It also doesn't work out anymore expensive as better quality foods may be more expensive initially but you don't need to feed anywhere near as much so it balances out.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought Pedegree would be good! Quite shocked now. I'll take her to pets at home with me tomorrow, fingers crossed she likes the bus  
Hopefully this will get her eating more.. 

And, I wasn't going to do the BARF diet in the first place, but the breeder told me it was good for her so I thought I would try a mix.. Might give him a ring tomorrow and ask for help, but I will also go to pets at home. 

Would you say it would also be a good idea going to local pet shops and asking there? Maybe they do local raw food deliverys that would be good for her.. I'll try tomorrow morning 

Thanks so much for the help! I really hope Pedegree is the reason she isn't eating much. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Pedigree (and Bakers, Royal Canin, Hills) are all *very* good at advertising lol. So it's easy to think they are good quality.  x

If you have space; there are a few on-line suppliers where you can buy raw such as Durham Animal Feeds but you do have to have a minimum order so unless you have a good sized chest freezer it can make it a bit awkward!! They sell 'minces' which are a good option - especially for a pup - but as said; I'd read up a lot on raw before you decide to give it a go 100% - especially with a growing pup. Getting him on a good quality food would be my priority - you can always switch to raw at a later date. 

Natural Instinct raw foods (on-line) do a 'complete' raw meal with veggies etc already in but they aren't cheap. 

Dog food can be something of a minefield lol! But I have found the 'sticky's on dry food and wet food on here very, very helpful in deciding what to feed. I have a fussy girly so have done wayyy too much reading and researching on good quality foods that she will actually eat and have probably tried almost every decent brand out there lol. 

Hope your pup is ok anyway - and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Be very careful about switching foods too quickly with such a young puppy otherwise you'll upset her stomach. You don't want diarrheoa to add to your problems.

I would ring the breeder and tell her she isn't really eating and see if she's got any suggestions and if you're still not happy I would go to your vet and just have her checked over.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

hi and welcome , if you are really worried about her please take her to the vets and don't listen to nerds in P&H , had a run in with them regards some info they gave to a puppy owner who had bought a puppy from me , i would expect her to have a good appetite , get her seen by a vet then if there is anything a miss you can then approach the breeder


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

As others have said i think its best to get in touch with the breeder,


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't always practice what I preach in terms of how quickly I switch foods - but it sounds like this wee one has had a right mixture in a short space of time - this would lead me to suspect she could be a candidate for a dicky tummy.

If she does - give her boiled rice and chicken or fish.

The breeder sounds like a good one, and has clearly thought out the food requirements by giving you a weeks supply of raw to come home with - have you spoken to them about your concerns?

It could be that she was fed raw in the litter and they were all together - this would make them quite food protective and quick to devour their allocation - as she is now on her own - she doesn't have this "threat" any more. 

=================

As it is your first puppy, it may be worth pointing out that even at this tender age- they can be master manipulators - and the more you pander to them on the food front - the more they will play you up (been there, done that, got the T-shirt).

Puppies and dogs generally won't starve themselves and will eat when they are hungry (you will get exceptions to the rule) - so if you haven't done so already, it might be worth a visit to the vet for a check-up and also a chat with the breeder.

When you think how much these pups go through at around 8 weeks - losing the warmth and comfort of their litter mates and the people with whom they've become familiar, to going into a strange home with people they don't know - unfamiliar smells and environment and no-one to cwtch up to at night - then, if you are moving a long distance away - even something as simple as the change in water can upset some pups.

It's a big time and it can take a while for some dogs to adjust (and some need longer than others) - these days when we bring a pup in, they are surrounded by other dogs, and our experiences are very different to when we brought home our two eldest including a much more rapid adjustment to their new environment.

When I brought my last boy home (he is now 2) - he loved the cold - I had taken one of my oldies with me for company for both of us on the very long drive - and the weather outside landed at around -10 (anyone remember the 2010 winter !!) 

Every time I closed the window and put the heating on, he cried - and yep, you've guessed it - every time I put the heating off and opened the window - he settled - my fingers and toes were ice blocks by the time I got home - thankfully my oldie just went with the flow 

Do let us know how your pup gets on - and remember - there is a fine balance between ensuring they get their correct nutrition and them winding you around their little finger


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Try her on some raw minced tripe dogs usually love it. If she's not sure pop a tinned sardine in tomato sauce in it, the sardine digests fast as does the raw so won't do any harm. Your best bet is to ask her breeder for advice on her raw diet because is obviously keen for you to continue what she was weaned on. 

Giving her commercial food, especially kibble then giving her a raw chicken leg is not ideal as the two in the gut can hold up the digestion of the raw allowing bugs like salmonella to take hold. Raw on its own digests quickly and salmonella/campylobacter cannot cause problems. 

I do sometimes mix a little left over rice to a raw meal with mine but theyve been having raw for years and its never been a problem, however with such a young pup I wouldn't advise it and chopping and changing her food is not a good idea. Your breeder would be more than happy to advise I'm sure as he/she was thoughtful enough to supply you with her food in the first place.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I spoke to the breeder and he said that she was still getting a bit from mum, so maybe that's why she wasn't eating much? Expecting mummy milk, too?

I went to my local pet shop today and asked for organic food, she suggested naturrdiet. I had a read up about it and it seemed good enough so I bought some. Little Shamaya gobbled it up instantly when we got home! Only had about 1/8 of a pack but then again she is still really small being only 8 weeks. 

I also bought her a new squeeky toy that she went hyper with, and now she's napping. Poor baby must be exhausted.

I hope that this will continue to be well with her, I know there's a chance of her having the runs but if it gets her eating habits corrected, that will be great!

Still giving her a chicken leg bone for her to gnaw on. She seems so much happier. I'm so relieved.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Pedigree is sh*te. I am glad she is settling now. NatureDiet is good but you can get `iffy` packs occasionally so smell it first. You`ll know if it`s off!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I had Poppy on Naturediet until I changed her over to raw. Good choice until you decide if you want to try raw again.

One thing I noticed in your earlier post. Your pup is 8 weeks old and you brought her home on Saturday. You were taking her on the bus today to the pet shop. Has she had the full course of puppy jabs already?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Symone said:


> Hello!
> I just got a little Border Collie puppy (Shamaya, Female, 8 weeks. Born 6th October 2012) on saturday and I'm a little worried about her eating.
> I bought her from a breeder, and she was on the BARF (Raw food, mostly chicken carcases) diet. When she came home I gave her a leg and wing like the breeder suggested (He pre-packed me a weeks worth of food) But she didn't touch it. I tried her again on it in the morning but she again wouldn't go for it, so I gave her half of a tin of Pedegree puppy food (Tinned, chicken and rice) she only had a few mouthfulls of this.
> Through out the whole day this is pretty much all she ate, but she did have some dry food and half of a chicken leg. Is this enough? I would say she had less than a table spoon of wet food, same with the dry. Because I was worried I gave her some meat balls and she gobbled them up quickly.
> ...


I haven't read the entire thread and I expect someone has already suggested it, but the first thing you should do with a new puppy is get her checked out by the vet. So a vet visit is in order I think. You will need to see one about her vaccinations anyway.

It is not that unusual for a puppy not to eat in its new home, so I would not be unduly worried about that as long as she doesn't have the runs or anything. As said, please stay well away from Pedigree.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

The breeder told me she will be due them at 13 weeks, but she's safe to take out now. I didn't end up going on the bus, I walked to the town instead to a smaller more local pet store. 

And I'm going to the vets with her on Friday. My boyfriend works away during the week yet wants to be there, so Friday is the soonest available time for us. It will also pass the 5 working day period for her pet insurance to be valid. (I'm with tescos)

However if anything seems wrong with her I will bring her right away. I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Symone said:


> The breeder told me she will be due them at 13 weeks, but she's safe to take out now. I didn't end up going on the bus, I walked to the town instead to a smaller more local pet store.
> 
> And I'm going to the vets with her on Friday. My boyfriend works away during the week yet wants to be there, so Friday is the soonest available time for us. It will also pass the 5 working day period for her pet insurance to be valid. (I'm with tescos)
> 
> However if anything seems wrong with her I will bring her right away. I don't want to risk anything.


The dog should not set foot on the ground outside, except in your own back garden, until she has had all her vaccinations. She should have her first one at about the age she is now.

She is in danger of getting all sorts of horrible diseases from unvaccinated dogs. She can go out, but only if you carry her.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't know that! Will phone vets right now and see if I can get an appointment booked for tomorrow. I don't want her getting ill. The breeder told me that he didn't think she would need any Vacs because she's strong.. I'm guessing he was very wrong. Kind of worried now.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Symone said:


> I didn't know that! Will phone vets right now and see if I can get an appointment booked for tomorrow. I don't want her getting ill. The breeder told me that he didn't think she would need any Vacs because she's strong.. I'm guessing he was very wrong. Kind of worried now.


Just when you think you have heard it all..................I cannot imagine what being strong has to do with contracting highly contagious diseases like distempter, parvovirus, all sorts of horrible things that will kill a puppy. I can only assume with that attitude he has not had the mother vaccinated either, so the puppy is in even more danger of catching something.

Many people don't vaccinate after the initial puppy vacs but those first ones are essential.

Please don't think I am nagging, I just can't believe this breeder's attitude.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm thankful you did say, otherwise I would had followed the breeders recommendations and not get it done! I have her appointment booked for thursday afternoon, and she'll get them done there and then. 
The vet on the phone said the same thing as you.. that she needs these done. Fingers crossed she wont dislike it too much! 

Is it all right to take her out walking after her first vaccination? I'll probably carry her home, but for after if she feels up to it, I could take her out.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Symone said:


> I'm thankful you did say, otherwise I would had followed the breeders recommendations and not get it done! I have her appointment booked for thursday afternoon, and she'll get them done there and then.
> The vet on the phone said the same thing as you.. that she needs these done. Fingers crossed she wont dislike it too much!
> 
> Is it all right to take her out walking after her first vaccination? I'll probably carry her home, but for after if she feels up to it, I could take her out.


She cannot go out until at least a week after her second vaccination, some vets recommend two weeks. She will probably be about 12 weeks by then and getting restless. She can go in your own back garden, presuming no unvaccinated dogs have been in there recently.

If the vet is any good, she won't even feel the injection. Good luck.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Symone said:


> I'm thankful you did say, otherwise I would had followed the breeders recommendations and not get it done! I have her appointment booked for thursday afternoon, and she'll get them done there and then.
> The vet on the phone said the same thing as you.. that she needs these done. Fingers crossed she wont dislike it too much!
> 
> *Is it all right to take her out walking after her first vaccination? I'll probably carry her home, but for after if she feels up to it, I could take her out*.


Your vet will tell you when it's OK to take her out but it's usually one to two weeks after the second injection.

ETA: Sorry Newfiesmum, cross posted .


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the info! 
Fingers crossed she wont be too restless


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Symone said:


> I thought Pedegree would be good! Quite shocked now. I'll take her to pets at home with me tomorrow, fingers crossed she likes the bus
> Hopefully this will get her eating more..
> 
> And, I wasn't going to do the BARF diet in the first place, but the breeder told me it was good for her so I thought I would try a mix.. Might give him a ring tomorrow and ask for help, but I will also go to pets at home.
> ...


I have young BC ..few weeks older than yours born 23rd September, he was also fed RAW but I refuse to feed raw, so breeder bought some kibble with her, it seems to have more cereal in that anything else and making him itch.

I tried James Wellbeloved as my older collie cross has been on it years with no problems but that seems to make him hyper after dinner and still itching!..so now got some Wafcol grain free salmon & potato coming with gluten free treats (GF hot dog sausages coming with my food order) for training, to see how he does on that! He also likes chunks of raw carrot which I could never get my older dog to eat, she prefers cooked carrot or at least grated over her dinner with gravy on and meat or fish mixed in! (She's so spoilt..lol!)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I have young BC ..few weeks older than yours born 23rd September, he was also fed RAW but I refuse to feed raw


just interested as to why you refuse to feed raw?

Is it human gravy like leftovers you upon the dog food? That's generally very high in salt.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Symone said:


> The breeder told me she will be due them at 13 weeks, but she's safe to take out now. I didn't end up going on the bus, I walked to the town instead to a smaller more local pet store.
> 
> And I'm going to the vets with her on Friday. My boyfriend works away during the week yet wants to be there, so Friday is the soonest available time for us. It will also pass the 5 working day period for her pet insurance to be valid. (I'm with tescos)
> 
> However if anything seems wrong with her I will bring her right away. I don't want to risk anything.


Please please dont take your puppy out and let her walk, not sure where in the country you live but in alot of places there are cases of Parvo and Kennel Cough at the moment


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Went to the vet today, got her first injection. She also weighs in at 4.8kg. 
The vet also gave me some new puppy food for me to wean her on to from what she's on now.. She gobbled it up with a wagging tail as she got her first injection. So proud of her.


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

If i were you i would never give a dog chicken bones of any description they can so easily get stuck in their throats. make sure all chicken is completely fresh as it goes off very quickly if left out of fridge and can make a dog very poorly... Hope you have lots of fun with your puppy


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

22Rosie said:


> If i were you i would never give a dog chicken bones of any description they can so easily get stuck in their throats. make sure all chicken is completely fresh as it goes off very quickly if left out of fridge and can make a dog very poorly... Hope you have lots of fun with your puppy


Chicken bones if raw are NOT a problem at all. It's only once they are cooked


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I would watch the food your vet gave you, if it's hills/iams/science plan, royal canin then they're quite poor quality foods, there's a sticky at the top of the page called the dry food index, i suggest you read that and find a food you really like...there's also a wet food index too


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so glad to hear she is eating again!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Food is such a minefield isn't it. I've had dogs who seemed to thrive on anything and others that have all sorts of problems and end up on one type of food only. Whatever you decide to do in the future, I would have thought it would be best to stick to the best quality commercial food you can afford, then when you have understood all about feeding RAW then make a decision whether to go down that road or not. You need to bond with your pup first without worrying about whether she is eating a balanced diet or not. If you were an experienced dog owner used to feeding RAW then you wouldn't be so worried, but as you are new to all this and need to read in preparation, then take an easy option for now. Check your chosen brand of food out for quality and additives (make sure there isn't any) and enjoy your pup
As others have said, don't take her on walks until after her second set of injections, but you could carry her when you go out so she can see and hear the outside world. After her first set of jabs she could meet up with other dogs that you know have up to date innoculations and are healthy, but just for short periods under controlled conditions

Good luck.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

ballybee said:


> I would watch the food your vet gave you, if it's hills/iams/science plan, royal canin then they're quite poor quality foods, there's a sticky at the top of the page called the dry food index, i suggest you read that and find a food you really like...there's also a wet food index too


Oh dear.. Science plan is what the vet gave me.
I think she wasn't eating because it was a new place and she wasn't used to it. She's 100% on raw again, now. 
Lovely time for her to not eat her dry and wet. I just bought a 2kg bag of science plan and like 20 packs of naturdiet.. Typical pup!
Had a small bit of liver yesterday and she loved it  So happy she is finally eating well!


----------

